# ideas to remodel fireplace and bookcase.



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

"Why?

It looks good to me except that the carpet looks to be patched together.

ED


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

You're the designer, you tell us! :wink2:

I have a similar area I wish to modernize, more oak than you, but similar.

I want to do something like these, stacked stone or something
http://www.houzz.com/photos/16656068/Indoor-Fireplaces-modern-living-room-portland
http://www.houzz.com/photos/1099508/Brownhouse-transitional-living-room-other

I don't like that mantel or sides, and I think the hearth is too large. This picture is a little closer, though maybe different stone


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Im with Nicks examples.. lighter paint color on the walls, stone veneer, maybe paint shelves.. beefier mantel like the example.. swap or paint the fireplace vents black... 

Have you considered also scraping the popcorn off the ceiling?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

The brick definitely feels outdated, but does it go with the style of the rest of your house?

I like that map over the fireplace, but IMHO it's too large and it just overwhelms the whole room..

The gold trim in the firebox is dated too, I'd think about painting it all black.

I might keep the brick around the fireplace, but do a nice stone veneer all across the hearth and below.
.
.


----------



## sinister.design (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies.
Nick yes that is kinda the route I think I will go. 
I am not a fan of the hearth, I may demo the side and leave the center and veneer.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

sinister.design said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> Nick yes that is kinda the route I think I will go.
> I am not a fan of the hearth, I may demo the side and leave the center and veneer.


I have oaken sides shelves like you. I think it's too much for our room, but our house has a lot of oak, including windows, trim, baseboards, etc. So removing it would look weird.

My wife wants to paint or wallpaper the backs of the shelves, which I think could look good and soften everything.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd start by painting bookcases.


----------



## Neogie (Mar 6, 2017)

For an easy job. Do what i did. I white washed the bricks and stained what wood i have darker. I dont have bookshelves but stained darker would look good. And the back of the shelves a nice dark grey. It is very in now.


----------



## LisaHolland (Mar 3, 2017)

Neogie's idea is a good one. Whiting it out, Scandi style is an instant update. Makes the most of the light and space and doesn't have to cost the earth. Do some research, check out Scandi/minimal style for inspo.


----------

